# Halloween, Before and After



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

*BEFORE DPD:*



*AFTER DPD:*



_Before_ I walked around half-naked all night, drunk as a skunk in the freezing rain.
_After_ I walked around handcuffed to my girlfriend (she was a cop, I was a robber) all night, also drunk as a skunk.
Have I become more or less insane?
You decide.


----------

